# Sunrise..KEMAH, TX.....12-27



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I was completely beside myself by this rare opportunity this morning to take some quality shots in KEMAH where sunrise is definitely among the best around..IMO..
Armed with the NIKON and a Tripod(my car) I used a towel to bring the camera up and down on the top of the nissan...
People were honking at me..But I couldnt be more happy standing in 40 degree weather and having the morning rush hour pass by as I snapped shots of what I thought was wonderful find.
Pictures taken off of 146 and Toddville Rd..

Shutter...1/2-1/60....fstop 3.5-4.5......Exaggerated Saturation......ISO 100.....

All images are raw and UN-ALTERED....I feel pretty good about that....RYAN


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Well they would've turned out excellent without all that **** in the colors of the sunrise....?I see it now that they are enlarged


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like those pics. Thanks for taking the time to shoot and share. I went to work in the dark and came home in the dark! 

These days I find it harder and harder to take sunrise/sunset pics without highline wires in the way.

Keep 'em coming.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very Nice. I like em all.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just add coffee or a Cold beverage of your choice..


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful camera work, but you know what they say about "red sky in the morning"


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I like them too, very nice Dances!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> ....These days I find it harder and harder to take sunrise/sunset pics without highline wires in the way....
> 
> Keep 'em coming.
> Mike


You just have to move them. I just could not help myself. I had to try and remove the wires.

And the sign too.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome grayfish! It makes such a nicer picture now. I like it DWF, whatcha think?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good grayfish.....With your manipulating and my shooting we might be able to start a franchise.......LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice composition, dwf.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Herei is another.


----------

